

Ask HN: My app makes around $30,000 per year. Would anyone like to buy it? - saasapp

I&#x27;ve created a mobile app that is currently earning around $30,000 per year. $15,000 of that is from recurring subscriptions (either monthly or yearly subscriptions).<p>I&#x27;m interested in branching out into other areas, and the app is growing too big for one person to manage. Most of the revenue is on Android right now - the iOS counterpart does not make very much in comparison (maybe $500 per month). The app should also be taken to the web as well, but I don&#x27;t have the resources to build the webapp right now.<p>It&#x27;s a small business focused app with a large userbase already. I currently have around $15,000 per year in subscriptions that are expected to renew for 2015. Around $850 per month come from monthly subscriptions, while around $400 per month come from new yearly subscribers. There is also a one-time purchase option that is more expensive, which earns around $13,000 per year.<p>If anyone is interested in purchasing, I can share App Annie statistics on both Android and iOS. I&#x27;m looking to move quickly on a sale to help out with some personal finances. It&#x27;s hard to sell it, but I think it will allow me to focus on other areas a bit better.
======
bluerail
Why aren't you mentioning your app name and details.. I personally don't think
that it ll affect your user base or something...

~~~
sjs382
Considering you don't know anything about it, that's pretty baseless.

That said, I do wish that more info was provided that the fact that the app is
in the "business" category. Quickbooks, Appointment Reminder, and proposal
generating software are all "business" apps, but very different.

------
josephfung
You could list it on [http://www.apptopia.com/](http://www.apptopia.com/)

------
zura
Drop me an email please (in profile), with App Annie statistics if possible.

Any thoughts why iOS version didn't take off?

------
seanccox
My contact details are in my profile. I'd be interested in taking a look.

------
GoldenMonkey
Interested current app developer, please email. Email is in my profile.

------
tlubinski
I'm interested in learning more - my email is in my profile.

------
kevinrpope
I'm interested in learning more - my email is in my profile.

------
sjs382
I'm interested in learning more.

------
justhw
I'm curious. Email in profile.

------
blooberr
Sure, email me (in profile)

------
switch33
I didn't know that app analytics was such a big business. Is this because you
recently acquired distimo and you are cutting the slack?

Sounds interesting, how much do you think you would be willing to sell it for?
I am not sure I am really interested in buying it really. How does it compare
to some of the competitors: [http://www.flurry.com/](http://www.flurry.com/)
or [http://www.localytics.com/](http://www.localytics.com/) or
[http://www.mixpanel.com/](http://www.mixpanel.com/) or
[http://www.upsight.com/](http://www.upsight.com/)?

"It's hard to sell it, but I think it will allow me to focus on other areas a
bit better."

What do you plan to work on next?

~~~
saasapp
It has nothing to do with analytics, I just mentioned I have all the revenue,
downloads, etc. in App Annie. I have a few ideas that will hopefully make more
than this. Drop me your email if you'd like more details.

~~~
timetraveller
At least specify the app category.

~~~
saasapp
It is in the 'Business' category.

